# ImageOutputStream => ByteArrayOutputStream



## AndreasStreng (8. September 2006)

hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

ich habe mittels PdfBox aus einem pdf-file einen ImageOutputStream (vom Typ jpg) erzeugt. 

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich aus dem ImageOutputStream einen ByteArrayOutputStream machen muss.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich das anstelle?


----------



## teppi (8. September 2006)

Hast du mal die beiden Begriffe bei Google eingegeben ?


----------

